# 98 expedition speakers



## Shonda 22 (Jan 31, 2010)

There is a speaker in the very very back by the third row seat. How do you remove it?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if you have the premium sound system then it is a 8" subwoofer


----------

